# Softening baby's clothes?



## ummar

Hello ladies,

Our clothes normally air dry (non-heated) and the final product is usually a bit 'crunchy'. OH and I don't mind this so much and so have never used softener. 

However, with baby on the way, I'm washing and preparing all his clothes and I wish they were a little softer! He will have such soft skin compared to us. 

I have some Ecover softener - been sitting in our cupboard for ages without use. Should I use this for baby's clothes? Are there other ways you recommend? We live in a hard water area if that makes a difference. 

Oh for washing I've been using Fairy non-bio for baby's clothes and Ariel Bio for our clothes.


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you use water softener? We have hard water too and I was shocked at how crunchy things go when I moved here! I started using water softener (like Calgon but I use Tesco's own one) and it does make quite a difference. Also, I know the general advice is not to use softener on baby clothes but some are formulated for delicate skin. Off the top of my head I can only think of Comfort Pure (it's a white one) - I always seemed to get a little bottle of that in the Bounty and supermarket freebie packs so I think lots of people must use it. If the Ecover one is a delicate/sensitive one you could try that too. I would just keep a note of what you've used on what clothes (like maybe do half in the Ecover stuff and leave the rest without) so you will know if it causes any kind of reaction.


----------



## ummar

No I don't use water softener - I should try that on a load with our clothes first and see how it goes. 

Does vinegar work?


----------



## LittlePants

I love Ecover fabric softener, but a Magno ball in your machine will help soften the water, and washing with ecoballs also softens clothes really well.


----------



## Kaites

ummar said:


> No I don't use water softener - I should try that on a load with our clothes first and see how it goes.
> 
> *Does vinegar work*?

Yep :thumbup: I've used it on my LO's clothing on occasion

I never used regular/sensitive skin softeners on LOs clothing because it's not really recommended around here- the softener interferes with the flame ******ent fabrics that so many kids clothes are made with (softener is pretty much just processed fats with a bit of fragrance so definitely flammable!). If you plan on tumble drying, you could make some wool balls to throw in there with the clothing too.

eta- you've got to be kidding me- it won't let me write that word that means "to put out flames" :dohh:


----------



## ummar

ok thanks!

Funny about bleeping out that word, but I suppose it can be used wrongly on parenting forums!


----------



## lucy_x

I have to use comfort...without they feel awful :thumbup:
im going to try the vinear on my bamboo nappies though... hating the crinklyness there :lol:


----------



## zackscott1

I understand that any normal or strong detergent used on baby clothes can harm babys skin. So, i bought purex baby detergent.Choose organic clothes for baby it is best and comfortable for the baby.


----------



## lozzy21

I use allways used comfort fabric softner but switched to comfort pure when LO arrived. We tryed to 2 in 1 washing powders but they were still realy rough.


----------



## lynnikins

im buying magno balls and ecoballs when OH gets paid next week im sick of crunchy clothes lol


----------

